# كتاب رائع:Robust Design Methodology for Reliability



## zidaan (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Robust Design Methodology for Reliability: Exploring the Effects of Variation and Uncertainty 





*Robust Design Methodology for Reliability: Exploring the Effects of Variation and Uncertainty*
Publisher: Wiley | Pages: 214 | 2009-10-19 | ISBN 0470713941 | PDF | 1.7 MB

Based on deep theoretical as well as practical experience in Reliability and Quality Sciences, Robust Design Methodology for Reliability constructively addresses practical reliability problems. It offers a comprehensive design theory for reliability, utilizing robust design methodology and six sigma frameworks. In particular, the relation between un-reliability and variation and uncertainty is explored and reliability improvement measures in early product development stages are suggested.

Many companies today utilise design for Six Sigma (DfSS) for strategic improvement of the design process, but often without explicitly describing the reliability perspective; this book explains how reliability design can relate to and work with DfSS and illustrates this with real–world problems. The contributors advocate designing for robustness, i.e. insensitivity to variation in the early stages of product design development. Methods for rational treatment of uncertainties in model assumptions are also presented. 

links

*DOWNLOAD

MIRROR 1

*mirror 2​


----------

